# Introducing myself :hi:



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

BayouBimmerGal said:


> It's OK, I do great CPR, as well as other, much more involved cardiac procedures.


I'm in good hands then!


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi BayouBimmerGirl, I ordered my 335d June 1 and it should reach my dealer mid-July. Maybe I will drive down from DC in my 335d for my Tulane Law School reunion next October. I've missed oysters at the Napoleon House and coffee with chicory at Cafe Du Monde for too many years. And, who can forget the omelets at the Camelia Grill, if it is still in business.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

aborwick said:


> Hi BayouBimmerGirl, I ordered my 335d June 1 and it should reach my dealer mid-July. Maybe I will drive down from DC in my 335d for my Tulane Law School reunion next October. I've missed oysters at the Napoleon House and coffee with chicory at Cafe Du Monde for too many years. And, who can forget the omelets at the Camelia Grill, if it is still in business.


Bayou girl, another Greenie Weenie!

Camelia Grill is still open, they do the best Waffles. They line em up outside.

Remember F&M's? (Fump and Mannings Bar):dunno: I had my first drink there when I was about 12 years old. Back then if you were tal enough to sit at the bar, you could drink, or you could just order at the outside take out window, no questions asked.

Ye Olde College Inn? Great Oyster Poboys.

Domelises for Poboys?

I'll be in New orleans by next weekend, god willing and the creek don't rise.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

BayouBimmerGirl, are you a cardiac surgeon, an intensive care nurse, or any other type of health care professional?


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

Oy, another puddle of greenish fluid.... *steps aside delicately*

I'm an RN on a cardiac surgery team.

To keep my profession in bidness, I can recommend Mother's, of course.
Mufalettas - hmm. Central Grocery and Serio's. 
Po-boys - good grief, so many places. Domilise's, sure..but it's a tad Manning-infested. Don't try to eat a good po-boy if you're wearing a good shirt.
Cafe du Monde - DUH!!!
Breakfast buffets - you can seriously hurt yourself (in a very good way) at either Court of Two Sisters or at the Le Pavillon Hotel on Poydras.

For the uninitiated who are reading this: If you're in New Orleans, you're hungry, you see a place that looks like a dive but the line is a half-block long, _you want to eat there_. Trust me. I'm sure that _mon cher ami_ Angioguy from the 3er section wouldn't mind flying down from Noo Yawk City (get a rope) to fix y'all up.


----------



## Angioguy (May 5, 2004)

BayouBimmerGal said:


> Oy, another puddle of greenish fluid.... *steps aside delicately*
> 
> I'm an RN on a cardiac surgery team.
> 
> ...


BBG, You bring the crawfish etouffee and the po boy, I'll bring the angioplasty balloons and stents!!


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

...and after de bread pudding, y'all can say hello to my lil' friend....


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Do any attorneys hang around here?


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

They might be more likely to be in the 7 series forum.


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

There's a couple in the 6 forum. There's an interesting "sublease" thread there right now.


----------



## Angioguy (May 5, 2004)

BBG,
What's the word-- where's your baby BBG? Mine survived the trip (or so I'm told) and expecting delivery this week... you?

AG


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

BayouBimmerGal said:


> _Manly_ torque?
> 
> Nonsense, Mr. Marine. *Just imagine how much faster I'll be able to get to my spa appointments/quilting bees/assorted retail therapy excursions!*


Omg i love it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

Angioguy -

The _Bosporus Highway_ is still scheduled to dock in Brunswick, GA tomorrow - so there's the possibility I could get her as early as next week. This weekend my dealer has one of those Ultimate Driving Thingies - I might go if there's a possibility of a $1000 "coupon". I hate putting over 300 miles on my trade-in to do this, but what the hell....

Work's been busy enough to keep me distracted, plus there's my other new German addition to the household - a puppy. I've decided that the word "Schnauzer" is really German for "piddles in inconvenient locations, but is too damn cute to drop-kick".

Your car's in Newark? I hope it gets to you soon, and in one piece. (Unless, of course, you owe money to Vinny the Squid et al.)


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

Here she is - pic courtesy of my CA:










The Magic Truck rolled in just a couple of hours ago. I'm on call tonight, so I won't be able to pick her up until sometime tomorrow afternoon. I'm taking my D80 with me, so I should have some better pics available very soon. BTW, she does_ not_ appreciate that Mini staring up at her naughty bits.

Yay!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

You Geaux Girl!:thumbup:


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

Just got home with my _*gorgeous*_ new baby. The weather was utterly craptastic and I wasn't able to get any pics today (warm, very humid conditions from Alex's remnants made my lenses fog up, so we'll have to wait) Put 150 miles on her this evening and got about 38mpg in mixed conditions (traffic jams in Baton Rouge to 80 mph. on I-10.) My awesome CA gave me a set of car mats, and spent over an hour with me going over the features of this car.

Initial verdict:

*Oh. My. God.*

:clap: :supdude: :beerchug: :thumbup:

I'll have something more coherent to post in the next day or two. Right now I want to sleep in the back seat with that wonderful new-leather smell.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

BayouBimmerGal said:


> Just got home with my _*gorgeous*_ new baby. The weather was utterly craptastic and I wasn't able to get any pics today (warm, very humid conditions from Alex's remnants made my lenses fog up, so we'll have to wait) Put 150 miles on her this evening and got about 38mpg in mixed conditions (traffic jams in Baton Rouge to 80 mph. on I-10.) My awesome CA gave me a set of car mats, and spent over an hour with me going over the features of this car.
> 
> Initial verdict:
> 
> ...


Take it easy out on those roads, those Lousyana State Troopers don't take too kindly to fancy european diesel misery vehicles darting about on their roads, no cher. De sneaky too! Almost snuck up on me going down I-49 North of Alexandria.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

BayouBimmerGal said:


> Just got home with my _*gorgeous*_ new baby.


And did you go to the Ult Drive last weekend so you can get the extra K back?


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

I most certainly did!


----------

